# جهاز التخدير



## ابو يافا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الملف: http://www.shazly.net/~freehosting/4x1/vo43eex8_anesthesia.ppt


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ ابو يافا .

تحية طيبة .

ملف رائع ومعلومات قيمة ومشاركة تحسد عليها .

بارك الله بك وتسلم .

وننتظر جديدك بأذن الله .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ملف ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا

تحياتي


----------



## ابو ايه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء والى امام


----------



## kh_eldaba (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعنا واياكم بهذا العلم ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قيثار الحب (15 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر اخوي


----------



## omran.z (15 مارس 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## hamza_ama (16 يونيو 2007)

kh_eldaba قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعنا واياكم بهذا العلم ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


جهد مقدر اخي :1: والى الامام


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks for this file


----------



## نسيم الخلد (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود المميز


----------



## maximum_fox (9 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم الأيادي يا رب وربي يوفقك زي ما انت فايدنا كده ويزيدك من علمه ...

ومشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الملف الرائع زي صاحبه


----------



## am_em (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## القائد العام (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للتخدير ............بلبل


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

thx for the topic


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

يارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## ابو ايه (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووور thanks


----------



## طيرا (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزهك الله خيرا ووفقك الي ما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

ابو يافا قال:


> الملف: http://www.shazly.net/~freehosting/4x1/vo43eex8_anesthesia.ppt


اللينك لا يعمل
شكرا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

thank you very match


----------



## الساحر88 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده...


----------



## jamess (21 يونيو 2013)

انا مش عارف انزل الملف !!


----------

